# Assisted Hatching



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

Wondering if assisted hatching really makes much difference?


----------



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

Am I the only one using assisted hatching?


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, I had assisted hatching on my second ivf, 2day transfer tho. I believe it was what helped me


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Nope!  Me too, from cycle 3 onwards.  As you can see, I've had mixed results, but after getting a BFP the first time we used AH, we felt it was too big a risk not to use it afterwards especially as our fertilization rates have never been great.

DJ x


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi
After first cycle failed despite a "text book response" (difficult to hear after an emotional roller coaster and ££££ spent), on our second cycle i had endometrial biopsy to help with implantation, growth hormone during stims and started out on max dose menopur / Gonal f, and then assisted hatching. From 10 eggs we got 7 fertilised, of which 2 back in and 2 in the freezer. The blasts were all hatching out, and one of the ones they put. Back in was really splurging out of the shell. As you will see we got a Bfp this cycle - so think combination of the biopsy and the assisted hatching did the trick. Depending on where you are in the cycle then might be worth asking about th e biopsy - happens towards end of Down reg cycle. Plenty on google about the potential benefits of the biopsy in terms of the impact the scratching has (as opposed to actually sending of the sample for analysis)
http://www.infertilitysolutions.com/ImplantationProblems.html
Good luck
ElsW

/links


----------



## Kimbers101 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi 

After two failed cycles, i was determined to do everything the 3rd time so there were no regrets!  Like Elsw73, i had a Hysteroscopy the month before i started tx, then opted to have a 3 day transfer with assisted hatching.  Both previous times we got to blast stage but got BFN.  A 3 day transfer with AH did it this time!  I would obviously recommend AH.

Good luck

Kx


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I had assisted hatching, but had a Day 2 transfer. They did this automatically for my embryos due to maternal age. This must of helped get a positive result, so I would recommend it


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Ladies just a question is AH for people above 40 i havenever had BFP and asked my clinic about it for my next cycle but they said i was too young for it should i push for it?


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Tito, I'm 31, so no it's not just about age, it's about your embies too, number of failed cycles, implantation issues..... on my first cycle I never got to OTD before witch arrived, so to me I thought I might have implantation issues... My doc thought I was simply unlucky ... Just wanted to try it for my second cycle and got my first ever bfp. So glad I did it
Xx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Tito
There was no age restriction in either of the two clinics we used. First time I was 34, most recent time 38.  I know some clinics question whether it does improve your chances of implantation.  Maybe do bit of googling and talk to your clinic, before you decide.
Best of luck with your cycle
DJ x


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Thanks ladies am running out of time as started stimms today will call my clinic on Monday


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tito
I had the assisted hatching discussion after Egg collection. But if clinic resistant then might be worth opening discussions now, to give both you and them the chance to put the case. We got told no downside risk to embryos, with possible upside of better development / increased % chance. Hard as I was at home on own and having discussion on phone.
Good luck
Els


----------



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

Thank you ladies, I has assisted hatching several days ago, my test is on friday - so nervous! I have been testing very early and so far BFN  
Been taking aspirin too as I heard this might help. Only 1 frostie left then thats it so  

and   for you too


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Goodluck Narnea


----------



## catgirl. (Jun 9, 2012)

we had assisted hatching on our successful cycle, but did lots of things different so cant attribute to any one thing in particular.  Just had assisted hatching again on current cycle & embryologist said it was 'a bit hard'    when I asked if this meant any possible damage, she said no it was all fine, just a hard crack so was worth doing  

I think anything that helps make it easier to hatch & therefore hopefully stick is worth a pop at  
x


----------

